# MBTI and Religion



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

So what personality type fits what religious figure, deity, or leader? 

INTP - Deist God (the universe is their toy)
INFx - Buddha
INFx - Dalai Lama
ESFJ - Christian God (old testament) 
xNTx - Satan (most likely not an ENTJ)


Anyone want to add the ones I am missing or correct me? I think this could get interesting. It could also explain type attraction to religion (i.e. attraction to religions due to similar personality types).


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Chinchilla said:


> So what personality type fits what religious figure, deity, or leader?
> 
> INTP - Deist God (the universe is their toy)
> INFx - Buddha
> ...


Old testament god is ISTJ. Not a feeler in the slightest. Satan is an ENTP if anything, and Jesus is ENFJ


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Old testament god is ISTJ. Not a feeler in the slightest. Satan is an ENTP if anything, and Jesus is ENFJ


 All of the NTs are going to try to claim Satan as theirs.

The old testament god is most likely an F. Very rarely do Ts act out on their emotion that strongly, such as having people killed due to their morals.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Chinchilla said:


> All of the NTs are going to try to claim Satan as theirs.
> 
> The old testament god is most likely an F. Very rarely do Ts act out on their emotion that strongly, such as having people killed due to their morals.


God didn't kill vast numbers of people because of emotional reasons he killed those people because they broke his laws. The thousands he set forth throughout the old testament. F types also wouldn't ask you to kill your son for his sake. But I can see the argument going either way so I'll cave.

The reason Satan is an ENTP is because he's a skilled word smith. He convinced Eve to eat of the fruit. He tempted Jesus in the desert, and various other things. He was also the God's favorite musician hinting at NTP creativity. Plus let's face it an INTJ or ENTJ wouldn't get to the top of the angel hierarchy through something like music. It's too P for them (not that there aren't J musicians or anything). INTJs wouldn't waste their time tempting people because they hate people, ENTJs would appeal to people on a massive scale by example or through some speech of some sort, but Satan isn't the type. INTPs aren't socially adept enough to convince that many angels to fall from grace. ENTPs are the only type that would spend their time fucking with people for fun, and appeal to their vices rather than some other method.

Plus, people like ENTPs, and people like Satan. He's a likeable laid back type of dude. Even Mark Twain depicts Satan in a very ENTP mannor.

Actually an ENTP Satan would make a lot of sense with your ESFJ God. Just saying. Though in that case ISFJ would make a little more sense.


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> God didn't kill vast numbers of people because of emotional reasons he killed those people because they broke his laws. The thousands he set forth throughout the old testament. F types also wouldn't ask you to kill your son for his sake. But I can see the argument going either way so I'll cave.
> 
> The reason Satan is an ENTP is because he's a skilled word smith. He convinced Eve to eat of the fruit. He tempted Jesus in the desert, and various other things. He was also the God's favorite musician hinting at NTP creativity. Plus let's face it an INTJ or ENTJ wouldn't get to the top of the angel hierarchy through something like music. It's too P for them (not that there aren't J musicians or anything). INTJs wouldn't waste their time tempting people because they hate people, ENTJs would appeal to people on a massive scale by example or through some speech of some sort, but Satan isn't the type. INTPs aren't socially adept enough to convince that many angels to fall from grace. ENTPs are the only type that would spend their time fucking with people for fun, and appeal to their vices rather than some other method.
> 
> ...


 I haven't read any major parts of the bible in a long time. Doing a little research rules out the INTP. possibility for Satan INTPs aren't often people of action unless they think they can do better themselves or if they have a grand idea or plot. Most of them wouldn't try to take over heaven just for the sake of power. I would say ENTP is highly likely, but INTJ is always a possibility. ENTPs like messing with people and gaining power, but their P nature makes them iffy with leadership. INTJs would take over just for the power and control they would get. INTJs and ENTPs both have dominant intuition, which makes both clever.

ISFJ would change God's emotion to auxiliary, so it wouldn't be as well developed. Honestly I can't see a T killing people due to laws. Laws are generally a S and F thing.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Chinchilla said:


> I haven't read any major parts of the bible in a long time. Doing a little research rules out the INTP. possibility for Satan INTPs aren't often people of action unless they think they can do better themselves or if they have a grand idea or plot. Most of them wouldn't try to take over heaven just for the sake of power. I would say ENTP is highly likely, but INTJ is always a possibility. ENTPs like messing with people and gaining power, but their P nature makes them iffy with leadership. INTJs would take over just for the power and control they would get. INTJs and ENTPs both have dominant intuition, which makes both clever.
> 
> ISFJ would change God's emotion to auxiliary, so it wouldn't be as well developed. Honestly I can't see a T killing people due to laws. Laws are generally a S and F thing.


As I've been thinking about it God seems sort of F type to me. I mean there are verses that explicitly say "God is a jealous god" and the rash actions of God indicate F type.

I think the issue with Satan is different interpretations. Strictly looking at the bible and the Satan backstory (which isn't really in the bible) he is more misunderstood than "evil". He's just a guy(or girl depending who you ask) who doesn't think that god should have all the power. He wanted some adoration for himself. He's more chaotic neutral than "evil". He just likes to fuck shit up. He's willing to give you all of your hearts desires, but he's also willing to fuck you over for his amusement. I dont necessarily think he has any real "side". He's just pissed at God for banishing him from Heaven. The reason he's looked at as "evil" is because the bible and all the literature on satan is looked at from the perspective of a follower of God. 

Now when you think of Evil mastermind you think of INTJ. And as time has progressed Satan has been merged with this INTJ ideal of Satan. I think this vast embodiment of all that is evil is a grand overstatement of the things he has actually done. God killed 2302930239483292 times more people in the bible than Satan has. He's more about having fun than about trying to fuck you over and burn your soul for all eternity. But that's just my opinion.






^ That's probably more like the Devil


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Now when you think of Evil mastermind you think of INTJ. And as time has progressed Satan has been merged with this INTJ ideal of Satan. I think this vast embodiment of all that is evil is a grand overstatement of the things he has actually done. God killed 2302930239483292 times more people in the bible than Satan has. He's more about having fun than about trying to fuck you over and burn your soul for all eternity. But that's just my opinion.


 Satan was God's lead angel and he convinced many other angels to rebel against God. I don't see ENTPs being able to organize people like that, although they are extroverted. Satan most likely requires Te. I'm not implying he is "evil" by saying INTJ, I'm implying to be clever he must have dominant intuition, but to organize and attempt to take over he needs Te.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Chinchilla said:


> Satan was God's lead angel and he convinced many other angels to rebel against God. I don't see ENTPs being able to organize people like that, although they are extroverted. Satan most likely requires Te. I'm not implying he is "evil" by saying INTJ, I'm implying to be clever he must have dominant intuition, but to organize and attempt to take over he needs Te.


Poppy Cock. ENTPs are master orators, but it is a toss up. So it really all depends on your interpretation of Satan I'd say. If you look at the coup in heaven as being this massive highly orchestrated thing that was shut down by God then I suppose that's INTJ. But if you look at it as the devil getting pissed off from always being number 2 and convinced all that were willing to listen with his charisma then that's ENTP. There's a reason legions of people listen to George Carlin and Bill Hicks. In a situation like that Ne charisma can work just as well as Te orchestration.


----------



## Hollieluya (Apr 18, 2011)

I am an ENFJ and I believe in morals not a particular god. I feel that putting a supernatural being into the subject more of clouds things up for me than makes me feel good.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I am an ENFJ and I believe in morals not a particular god. I feel that putting a supernatural being into the subject more of clouds things up for me than makes me feel good.


Well that's nice, but we're typing deities and religious figures not asking for your actual religious beliefs lol. The funny thing is I have an ENFJ friend with similar views.


----------



## Caspion (May 26, 2014)

The fact that you propose the deities in the form of different mbti personalities talks about how playful imagination you have about how God could have been perceived by the different cultures in time, and to which extend your idea of God is limited, as in every occasion a person tries to model God (or "satan")...

Also, when you say "Deist 'God'", or even "Christian 'God'", you talk about different gods, but these are not God..., not any of them.

Wish you luck in your exploration.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Chinchilla said:


> All of the NTs are going to try to claim Satan as theirs.
> 
> The old testament god is most likely an F. Very rarely do Ts act out on their emotion that strongly, such as having people killed due to their morals.


Satan is mine! Infidels rejoice! :laughing:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes! The Old Testament God is ESFJ!!!

FEAR ME!!!



Nah, but really, I'm not scary at all.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Pinning a type on God pretends that he is stable.
The god of the old testament is a blind God.
It is pure Te, no feeling harmony sought.
Extroverted blindness ETJ.
God has zero inclination to look inside himself on many occations.
Jung covered Gods type in "Answer to Job".


----------



## QuintessentiallyBritish (Jul 2, 2014)

I would suggest that *theologically* Jesus has to be bang in the middle on all the attributes. 
In the gospel accounts of his life we see a strong preference of E and I (spending time with the crowd for days on end, but also retreating to be alone) a balance of S and N (the living-in-the-momentness of water into wine, and all the parties, along with the big picture of human salvation and future planning) a strong ability at both F and T, and then also being able to switch easily between Ne, Se, Si, Ni, and Fe, Ti, Te, Fi - which would indicate a balance between P and J.

From a theological basis that he was _PERFECT_, I would suggest he has to be perfectly balanced on all of them.


----------



## Elinathopie (May 23, 2014)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> As I've been thinking about it God seems sort of F type to me. I mean there are verses that explicitly say "God is a jealous god" and the rash actions of God indicate F type.





Chinchilla said:


> ISFJ would change God's emotion to auxiliary, so it wouldn't be as well developed. Honestly I can't see a T killing people due to laws. Laws are generally a S and F thing.


Actually, if Old Testament God were to be tested as something, it would make more sense to be ESTJ if you go by the functions.

*First off, morality is not an F thing*. I classify as an *INFJ*, but I tend to choose to be more humane and generous than moral, but not because of fear or guilt, but because I trust and admire people and want others to live in harmony. To me, there is no such thing as right and wrong, it just "is" or "isn't". A lot, if not all Extroverted Feelers are also like this, unless if raised in an Extroverted Thinking environment.


*Extroverted Thinking* - Organizing the environment so that it adapts to a desired result. It's mainly used to monitor it for efficiency as well, and because of this, their logic is based on empirical thinking. "If I don't see it, it didn't happen." This is clearly used in Genesis 4 with the story of Cain where God must ask him what happened to his brother, even though he's supposed to be "omniscient" and "omnipotent". Te also has a knack for being arrogant.

*Introverted Sensing* - God may have created the Universe in the Bible, but He really didn't do much else after that. In fact, he made mistakes. A lot of mistakes. Giving us the free will to choose to eat from the Garden of Eden, then drowning us because of that was one of them. God did not have much of an ability to predict so he doesn't use Ni, but he does "know" a lot, which would explain Si's ability to store in a lot of information 

*Extroverted Intuition* - Despite God's inability to predict, he does see and sometimes fear a few possibilities. “The man has now become like one of us, knowing good and evil. He must not be allowed to reach out his hand and take also from the tree of life and eat, and live forever.” He clearly knew what could happen after we ate the Apple, but did not predict we would, or he would have gotten rid of the Tree of Life earlier. God is known as the Creator of Life, which does require some intelligence of combining materials to make living organisms.

*Introverted Feeling* - Although this is His last function, it is quite often enforced through Te. These are where his "supreme" morals come from. Doing the right thing is based on people basically not messing with his creations. Think of Old Testament God as a manager, who enforces rules to their employees, and if they disobey these rules, they become punished. It's a Hammurabi's Code logic. "If you mess with me, I mess with you back." He did not truly care for us, but wanted us to be used the way he wants, and he used that to make us fear him.

I do 100 percent agree with the Devil being an ENTP though lol. In fact, I would be on his side if I weren't disbelieving in his existence. I tend to just use these stories as spiritual analogies rather than empirical facts. Big fan of the 7 Deadly Sins and Garden of Eden stories =p


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Elinathopie said:


> Actually, if Old Testament God were to be tested as something, it would make more sense to be ESTJ if you go by the functions.
> 
> *First off, morality is not an F thing*. I classify as an *INFJ*, but I tend to choose to be more humane and generous than moral, but not because of fear or guilt, but because I trust and admire people and want others to live in harmony. To me, there is no such thing as right and wrong, it just "is" or "isn't". A lot, if not all Extroverted Feelers are also like this, unless if raised in an Extroverted Thinking environment.
> 
> ...


First is and isn't is pretty much the same as right and wrong, just worded differently, second asking a question doesn't mean you don't already know the answer, third asking a question doesn't mean you don't already know that answer, fourth God can predict everything as evidenced in other parts of the Bible, fifth God does care about his creation as evidenced in parts of the Bible you seem to ignore (though I admit to sometimes questioning why God allows some things to happen), sixth satan has done no good for anyone and those who have encountered him have only had bad experiences, mostly afterward, if not that then they did bad things to the people around them, and lastly humans are the ones that make mistakes which should be obvious, if God made mistakes there'd be no hope for mankind.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm curious as to what type Buddha was. I mean he was a real person. Also what type was Jesus? 

I think Buddha was likely a INFP, INTP or INFJ but I think more INxP maybe as I see Ne in his teachings somehow. I don't know.


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

While on earth, Jesus was an ENFJ. But other than that, the God of the Bible does not display any singular type, and is implied in Genesis to be all the types simultaneously.

Why do I type Jesus as an ENFJ? Because while on earth, He...
-Was very empathetic, with a magnetic personality and wonderful ability to appeal to people on a personal level (Fe).
-Was extremely intuitive, preferring most of the time to not even try to explain His decisions, but just asking His followers to trust Him (Ni).
-Was keenly aware of *everything* going on around Him, to the point where He could distinguish the purpose of every person who touched Him (Se).
-Was very logical and practical, but preferred to put people above procedure, and relationships above rules (inferior Ti).

Like many mature ENFJs, Jesus was also quite ambiverted, desperately needing adequate time to Himself to rest, while still preferring to be around people and draw His energy from them (especially children).


----------

